# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  آموزش ساخت گزارش های پویا / سی شارپ

## Mbt925

آموزش ساخت گزارش  پویا / کریستال ریپورت
*Author:  محسن بیگلری | Size:  463 KB | Format: PDF |** اسفند* * Published in: 87**
توضیحات:*
این آموزش ساده ، طرز ساخت گزارش های پویا ( بصورت نسبی) در کریستال ریپورت 10 رو آموزش میده.
زبان استفاده شده سی شارپ هست.

*دانلود:*http://mbt925.googlepages.com/CrystalReport_DynamicReport.rar

----------


## amirj00n_001

سلام من میخواهم صفحه گزارشم رو به دو قسمت تبدیل کنم یعنی در هر صفحه 2 گزارش چاپ کنم لطفا مر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## amirj00n_001

سال نو همگی مبارک سلام من میخواهم صفحه گزارشم رو به دو قسمت تبدیل کنم.وگزارش به جای اینکه در یک صفحه A4 تولید شود در یک صفحه A5 تولید شود .لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Mbt925

دوست عزیز، شما باید برای طرح سوال هاتون تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید.

این تاپیک ارتباطی با سوالات شما نداره.

*مدیر عزیز بخش لطف کن، تاپیک رو پاک سازی کنن.*

----------


## Nourizadeh_62

لطفا فايل رو يه جاي ديگه آپلود کنيد.
اين خطا رو ميدهد:



> The bandwidth or page view limit for this site has been exceeded and the page cannot be viewed at this time. Once the site is below the limit, it will once again begin serving as normal.




----------------------
پس از 10 روز نوشت: بالاخره داونلودش کردم. ممنون

----------


## Tasiyan

با تشكر از دوست عزيز Mbt925 وساير دوستان جامعه :چشمک:  :تشویق: 
ممنون ميشم اگه نمونه vb6 گزارش سازي پويا رو هم بزاريد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

